# Any Bronco Fans in Minot area!



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Denver Broncos fan here! I know it's (Vikings country), but just wondering. By the way, I hope the Vikes whip up on the Steelers.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Please, please, please kick the crap out of my Buffalo Bills on Saturday. We need a great draft pick. Since I work so early on Monday mornings I can't drink on Sundays, so this one should be fun!!!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

A Denver Bronco fan, huh? Oh how I hate the Broncos, I'm a Raiders fan. I can't say much, my Raiders stunk it up today against the Cleveland Clowns. Raiders vs. Denver next weekend, always a fun game no matter the record. I just hope Oakland smears Denver.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Well Rock, name fits a Raider fan, the Raiders did win last year in Denver but this a new year and the Broncos have improved but the Raiders still SUCK!  uke: on the RAIDERS!


----------



## rockinmichigan (Jan 26, 2004)

You know I will be rooting for my Raiders, but since we couldn't beat some crappy teams in the Jets and the Browns I don't know how they'll beat Denver, I just hope they use the running game like they did yesterday and show off Randy Moss some more.


----------

